# Filling holes in mesquite to turn



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I friend got me some mesquite that I plan to use to turn some pepper mills. It's got quite a few holes that I assume are from some kind of boring insect. I think they'll create a really interesting look after turning, but I'll need to fill them. I'm thinking of epoxy, but I'm looking for suggestions from experienced turners. So, what do you say?


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I usually fill mine with thick CA as I usually finish the piece with CA as well. Epoxy will do just fine, you can add colors to it as well for interest.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

*filling mesquite*

I like to use an epoxy mix-Parks comes to mind, it's the stuff you mix for a pourable clear hard finish. Since it mixes 1:1, I can make as much as i need. It mixes well with crushed minerals or powders, heck even very fine glitter works (but use a lot). The stuff sets up kinda slow so you can wait to fill in areas if you don't want much running. Down side is that it needs to set overnite. Turns well and polishes up nicely. I do use Ca glue occasionally too.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Cuerodoc- could you supply a bit more info about the mix you mentioned. Maybe a website?
Thanks,
Gene


cuerodoc said:


> I like to use an epoxy mix-Parks comes to mind, it's the stuff you mix for a pourable clear hard finish. Since it mixes 1:1, I can make as much as i need. It mixes well with crushed minerals or powders, heck even very fine glitter works (but use a lot). The stuff sets up kinda slow so you can wait to fill in areas if you don't want much running. Down side is that it needs to set overnite. Turns well and polishes up nicely. I do use Ca glue occasionally too.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If you just want the hole filled to enable turning, then clear epoxy or CA glue should work. If you cannot get to the back/bottom of the hole to tape it I would use epoxy.

I have not tried the thick CA glue, but the medium I have runs all over unless you control where it can run.

Other replies mentioned about adding glitter if you want the fill to be decorative.

The In-Lace product line is aimed at a decorative epoxy. I have used in some projects for the accent. Not cheap, but works well.
Get the thickener if the holes are big.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=surdec-inlay


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

Use two part epoxy glue, resin and hardener, mix it with ground coffee to the color you want and let it set up enough to get thick and push it in the holes. Mix it enough to let the coffee dissolve and color the epoxy. That's if the holes are in the heart wood. If it is in the sap wood then just the epoxy should do. I use Mesquite and that's what I use. Good luck.

I forgot to say, take a scrap piece and see what color the wood will be with finish on it. That's the color you want to match unless it is in a very dark piece of the wood and just plain dark is all you want. Experiment with how you can make different colors using light sawdust or food coloring to add to the epoxy. I still stand by the use of two part epoxy resin mix for the filler glue. Give it hours to harden.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

On the New Yankee Workshop online video this week Norm is making a bookcase out of mesquite and having to fill splits and voids with an epoxy formula. It's worth a look. http://www.newyankee.com/index.php?id=1#ecwid:category=0&mode=product&product=7916499


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Gene--
no website. It's all experience, figured there had to be a relatively easy way to fill cracks, grubholes, and voids that didn't have a fast time limit.
I do use crushed minerals too--malachite, turquoise & others. I buy the epoxy mix at Home Depot because they have the larger size bottles--it's a hassle to drive 30 miles. I use measuring spoons, small plastic cups, & wood stirrers---can't get much simpler.
Dave H


----------

